# Ron Ellis Experience Anyone?



## NotMK (Jan 24, 2021)

I wrote to Ron Ellis a few weeks ago about getting some of his humbuckers. Within a few days I received a price list with some explanatory notes on the various pickups. I then wrote to ask if he could modify the pickups (reverse polarity issue) so I could wire them into my PRS Custom 22 5 way rotary switch. Since then, just crickets. I know it takes several months to get his pickups, but has anyone experienced long delays in him just answering an email?


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

He probably didn't like your question. Don't you just need 4 wire pickups?


----------



## NotMK (Jan 24, 2021)

4 wire plus for the rotary pickup selector switch to work properly, the outside coils of the pickups must have opposite magnetic polarity. Seymour Duncan and others seem willing to do this. It appears all that's required is to flip the magnet, which shouldn't add much labour to making the pickups.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

I would interpret the non-reply as a no, not interested, myself ... just a hunch


----------



## NotMK (Jan 24, 2021)

I'll give him until the end of the week. If that falls through do you have any recommendations? I like the Bare Knuckle . Lollar, and I just found out about this Vineham gentleman. I'm leaning toward him, small company Canadian being preferable to me. I'm just about to start googling for any reviews of his work (as well as checking out this forum)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I vote vineham. Ive had good experiences and will be ordering again.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

NotMK said:


> If that falls through do you have any recommendations?


MJS Pickups in Mississauga.
Excellent pickups and service.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Vineham gets my vote


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

He sent me a Hockey Stick


----------



## NotMK (Jan 24, 2021)

Only us old guys get that reference, which now I think of it is likely 80% of this forum.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

NotMK said:


> Only us old guys get that reference, which now I think of it is likely 80% of this forum.


I Couldn't resist


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I am an oldish guy and don't get the hockey stick, maybe it's a Hab's fan thing?


----------



## NotMK (Jan 24, 2021)

Ron Ellis was a winger with the Leafs in the sixties early seventies Ron Ellis


----------



## NotMK (Jan 24, 2021)

Spooky. Either Ron heard me typing through the ether or he is a lurker on this forum: His son just replied and said he would run it by the boss to see if they can (want to) do it, with appropriate uncharge.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I vote lurker son.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

NotMK said:


> Ron Ellis was a winger with the Leafs in the sixties early seventies Ron Ellis


I know I just was trying to fire up the Leaf's fans, I have been a fan since Darryl Sitler was 27. They give me hope a take it away every year!

Good luck with those pickups!


----------



## NotMK (Jan 24, 2021)

zztomato said:


> He probably didn't like your question. Don't you just need 4 wire pickups?


Thanks, you may be correct. I may only need to reverse a couple of leads on a 4 wire, I just got confused when I went to SD website and it talks about flipping magnets. Hoping the professional pickup guy will tell me what I need to do with his product.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Two things, when I read the thread title I immediately thought of Ron Ellis the Leaf. Nah... couldn’t be. Sure enough it’s not.
Secondly, I vote Vineham.


----------



## NotMK (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks for the input: still exploring the Ellis side, but Vineham is in my future sometime.


----------



## NotMK (Jan 24, 2021)

It took a while, but I just ordered some Ron Ellis Signatures. Thank you for your input!


----------

